# I love Stabilitrak !



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

I remember in 90s when those type of systems came out, it was pretty bad, lol.

Sometimes they failed and when they worked, they intervened way too soon and abruptly. So we used to always take them off.

But now, at least in the Cruze, that system is EPIC !

I drive aggressively 80% of the time and i never need to put the system off, its just so well tuned, you can have nice rotation in the bends and ear the Tires screaming and the system doesn't kick in !

Of course when i do Quarter-mile runs and things like that i will turn everything off, but for spirited driving on the road, its perfect.

Its nice to be able to fool around and have a safety net...


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Maybe I haven't driven aggressiveness enough but I couldn't tell the diff with stabilitrak on and with it off. Are you talking about stabilitrak or traction control?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Stabilitrak. GM got the calibration about spot-on with the Cruze. It'll let one have a little fun, and then reel things in progressively when slightly over-cooking something. The traction control needs help pretty badly since it intervenes at many inopportune times. Wheelspin in the wet that goes uncorrected, and no wheelspin in the snow when it's needed. 

Of course, no electronic nannies will correct stupid. Drive within your limits, folks!


----------



## DMC (Oct 22, 2012)

My fun during snowstorms this winter: pull the handbrake going around a curve, release, countersteer slightly and feel Stabilitrak pull the car back in to line. It really works great, and the car never gets too far out of shape.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Stabilitrak. GM got the calibration about spot-on with the Cruze. It'll let one have a little fun, and then reel things in progressively when slightly over-cooking something. The traction control needs help pretty badly since it intervenes at many inopportune times. Wheelspin in the wet that goes uncorrected, and no wheelspin in the snow when it's needed.
> 
> Of course, no electronic nannies will correct stupid. Drive within your limits, folks!


Personally i find the Traction control well tuned too, but its not perfect, good thing its easy to put off when needed.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Stabilitrak. GM got the calibration about spot-on with the Cruze. It'll let one have a little fun, and then reel things in progressively when slightly over-cooking something. The traction control needs help pretty badly since it intervenes at many inopportune times. Wheelspin in the wet that goes uncorrected, and no wheelspin in the snow when it's needed.
> 
> Of course, no electronic nannies will correct stupid. Drive within your limits, folks!


Mine is too sensitive. It activates on rough turns even when the tires never slip and it's just the car body that's bouncing around. It needs to actually monitor the wheel motion, not the car body motion.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

obermd said:


> Mine is too sensitive. It activates on rough turns even when the tires never slip and it's just the car body that's bouncing around. It needs to actually monitor the wheel motion, not the car body motion.


All those system are based on Tires "stickyness" and i see you have an ECO with low rolling tires, maybe thats the reason...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Poje said:


> All those system are based on Tires "stickyness" and i see you have an ECO with low rolling tires, maybe thats the reason...


Possibly, but when the tires aren't even squealing or slipping on the pavement, it's got to be the body motion. I've turned this corner into a practice corner to see how smooth I can keep the car body, even when dealing with lateral G forces and rough road. I've managed to get it from about 50% success (Cruze Control remains on) when I purchased the car to over 80%.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The systems seem to be tuned to let you have some fun with it. The traction control will let you spin the tires in first, and intervenes when you get wheelspin in 2nd. 

The only time my Stabilitrac has ever activated is in the snow when I was doing parking brake slides. It actually impressed me that it got the car going straight again. 

FWIW, I corner pretty aggressively. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> The systems seem to be tuned to let you have some fun with it. The traction control will let you spin the tires in first, and intervenes when you get wheelspin in 2nd.
> 
> The only time my Stabilitrac has ever activated is in the snow when I was doing parking brake slides. It actually impressed me that it got the car going straight again.
> 
> ...


your title is fitting sir " off road champion" ( considering the drifting wht the cruze) done it myself its fun.


on a diffrent note, i feel the traction control is okay, it lags a bit... in 6th gear my wheeles started spinning but the traction control never kicked in, it was me who noticed the rmp going up with no speed increase, the computer didnt notice it. also in 3 i have spun my wheels doing 24 and it didnt kick in for the first 9 seconds or so. once it did it was brilliant! but the lag is a bit much... perosnally i love the systems in the car... but sciphi is right, you cant beat physics( going 60 on ice and trying to turn... doesn't matter your are going to keep going straight i dont care what tire, car or traction control system you have)


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

kfr, how are you getting wheelspin in 6th? Even in deep snow I've never seen wheelspin in 5th or 6th. I've seen wheelspin in 4th in snow, though, and traction control did help out there.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

was doing 55 on route 17, going up hill the snow had drifted back onto the road, my rmp went from 2k to 2200 with no increase in speed at all, once i turned off the cruise control and let off the throttle the settled back down. maybe it was just a very unfortunate situation but i felt the wheels slipping... again i was going up hill and under 7 psi of boost when i felt the tires start to let go


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i still thnk our stabli talk is great! it works great, i tested it ( safely in a parklot with no one or concrete around


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

kfr291 said:


> was doing 55 on route 17, going up hill the snow had drifted back onto the road, my rmp went from 2k to 2200 with no increase in speed at all, once i turned off the cruise control and let off the throttle the settled back down. maybe it was just a very unfortunate situation but i felt the wheels slipping... again i was going up hill and under 7 psi of boost when i felt the tires start to let go


Depending on tires and where on 17/I-86 you were, I could see that.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I dont beleive ive ever activated my stabilitrack or traction control. Is there any idicator that tells you when either are activated


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> I dont beleive ive ever activated my stabilitrack or traction control. Is there any idicator that tells you when either are activated


When you start the car you get stabilitrak and traction control lights for a few seconds. Then they go out. When activated, these lights will light up.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

For those who didnt know, you can deactivate the system by holding the Traction control button beside the Shifter for a long time, until a 2nd yellow light appear on the dashboard.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

For what its worth, Traction control generally doesn't work over 25-35 mph. 

Stabilitrac works at all speeds. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

obermd said:


> When you start the car you get stabilitrak and traction control lights for a few seconds. Then they go out. When activated, these lights will light up.


I thought when theyre lit up its deavtivated?


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

How in the world is anyone getting tires to "chirp" enough *or at all* in 2nd gear in an ECO? Popping the clutch?

I ask because the car sure don't feel like it has enough torque to spin the tires in 2nd let alone 1st gear.

So far the only tire spin i've felt on our car is in 1st, wet pavement, turning right, pulling out from a stop. Tire was spinning until I lifted a bit and traction control didn't kick in whatsoever.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> I thought when theyre lit up its deavtivated?


Nope. If you didnt deactivate it, its gonna flash breifly when the system is working and normaly, you can feel it.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> I thought when theyre lit up its deavtivated?


That's how mine works... I've had to deactivate that system a couple times get traction in that deep snow we had, plus to have a little fun.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

firehawk618 said:


> How in the world is anyone getting tires to "chirp" enough *or at all* in 2nd gear in an ECO? Popping the clutch?
> 
> I ask because the car sure don't feel like it has enough torque to spin the tires in 2nd let alone 1st gear.
> 
> So far the only tire spin i've felt on our car is in 1st, wet pavement, turning right, pulling out from a stop. Tire was spinning until I lifted a bit and traction control didn't kick in whatsoever.


Not an Eco, but I was turning slightly and shifted out of 1st at 5500 RPM.

Trying to dart out in traffic moving 45+


----------

